# BNP et Apple



## lepostier (21 Mars 2010)

Voilà peut être le savez vous déjà mais un petit rappel ne fait jamais de mal ...
BNP paribas propose a ses clients une réduction de 10% sur tout les mac 
pour en bénéficier il suffit de de loguer sur le site bnpparibas.net et de taper "Apple" dans la barre de recherche du site , une page s ouvrira proposant de se rediriger vers l Apple store 
une fois sur le site d' Apple vous avez un joli logo bnp et surtout d' jolies reduction de 10% sur les mac


----------



## cameleone (22 Mars 2010)

L'offre, si je ne m'abuse, est réservée aux étudiants...


----------



## lepostier (22 Mars 2010)

Effectivement je suis étudiant mais mes compte n ont rien d' étudiant eux , a tester pour les actifs ... Dans tout les cas ça fait toujours 2% de plus que l Apple store éducation


----------



## cameleone (22 Mars 2010)

Non, pas besoin d'avoir un compte étudiant pour avoir accès à l'offre... simplement, au moment d'accéder à l'Apple Store Education spécial "BNP", tu as ceci



			
				site BNP a dit:
			
		

> En cliquant sur le bouton Je commande maintenant, je certifie sur l'honneur être étudiant.



Après, j'imagine que c'est comme tout achat sur le site Education d'Apple... à savoir qu'Apple se réserve le droit de te demander un justificatif de ton statut d'étudiant, qu'en règle générale il ne réclame pas...


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

alors je ne fais pas partie des généralités...

J'ai acheté en 2006 un macbook, et on m'a demandé la copie de la carte étudiant. Peut être que depuis 2006, ils sont moins regardants...


----------



## Applelink (24 Mars 2010)

Salut!
J'ai une petite question sur ce sujet:
Est-ce qu'étudiant pour Apple et BNP= Collègiens, lycéens ... ou plus sans compter ces derniers?
Je suis collègien et mon père a un compte chez BNP, et ce petit bonus m'interesserait bien...
Merci d'avance si il y a une réponse^^
Sinon Merci lepostier pour ce rappel


----------



## drs (24 Mars 2010)

Que je sache, étudiant signifie à l'école. Donc oui pour collège, lycée, fac.


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Que je sache, étudiant signifie à l'école. Donc oui pour collège, lycée, fac.



Faudra que j'y songe la prochaine fois, mon fils est en mat3 .


----------



## drs (24 Mars 2010)

Bon bah non, j'ai dit une betise (ça arrive):

*2.2* _Pour passer une Commande sur l'Apple Store et bénéficier des prix spécifiques Education, vous devez être
- un étudiant âgé de plus de 18 ans ou plus et être titulaire d'une carte d'étudiant en cours de validité d'un établissement d'enseignement supérieur sur le territoire français,_

A voir ICI

Je pensais vraiment que ça pouvait marcher pour au moins à partir du lycée et peut être pour le collège.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Que je sache, étudiant signifie à l'école. Donc oui pour collège, lycée, fac.



Normalement non.
Etudiant = carte d'étudiant. Donc études supérieures, càd après bac.

Au collège, on est collégien.
Au lycée, on est lycéen.
En primaire, on est primate.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2010)

Sinon, pkoi poster dans le fil "MacbookPro" ? Avec un titre comme "BNP et Apple", çà a aurait eu sa place dans un forum plus "général" 

Non, j'ai pas dit Le Bar


----------



## Le docteur (24 Mars 2010)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette manie de toujours dire : essayez pour voir si ça passe... 
C'est un sport national de toujours chercher à truander ???


----------



## cameleone (24 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, pkoi poster dans le fil "MacbookPro" ? Avec un titre comme "BNP et Apple", çà a aurait eu sa place dans un forum plus "général"
> 
> Non, j'ai pas dit Le Bar



Dans *Switch et conseils d'achat par exemple*... ? :rateau:


----------



## Applelink (24 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Que je sache, étudiant signifie à l'école. Donc oui pour collège, lycée, fac.



Merci beaucoup!!!
Désolé si vous avez trouvé cette question un peu bête mais sur l'AppleStore ils disent
(il faut que je retrouve ça...) "J'ai plus de 18 ans, je suis étudiant au sein d'un établissement  d'enseignement supérieur, Ecole ou Université." ou "Je suis un membre du corps enseignant au sein d&#8217;un établissement d&#8217;enseignement supérieur, Ecole ou Université."(Cette dernière citation ne me concèrne pas). Et je me suis dis que le bonus éducation c'etait, pour moi, comme mes camarades diraient, "mort".
Vous me redonnez espoir, et encor merci.

Edit: j'étais en train d'écrire quand vos messages ont été postés donc...
Merci quand même:rose:


----------



## AnnC21 (25 Mars 2010)

Non seulement étudiant c'est post bac, mais en plus y'aurait fallu que le compte bancaire soit à ton nom, avec celui de ton père je doute que ça aurait marché


----------



## arrakiss (25 Mars 2010)

Je pense que tout est négociable quand même.


----------



## Applelink (25 Mars 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Non seulement étudiant c'est post bac, mais en plus y'aurait fallu que le compte bancaire soit à ton nom, avec celui de ton père je doute que ça aurait marché



Ouais mais mon père a le même nom que moi hein 
OK je --->[ -]
Edit: Merci arrakis tu me redonnes espoir  ... Enfin ... Bof :|


----------



## Rageur (13 Juillet 2013)

Petite question : est-ce que les 10% sont valables en plus de la réduction présente dans l'Apple store éducation ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

Rageur a dit:


> Petite question : est-ce que les 10% sont valables en plus de la réduction présente dans l'Apple store éducation ?


La question serait plutôt 'est-ce que la réduc BNP existe toujours trois ans et demi après ?'


----------



## Rageur (13 Juillet 2013)

Oui oui, elle existe encore, c'est pour ça que je demande. D'ailleurs j'ai la réponse à ma question, et à priori c'est pas un code promo mais un lien spécial avec la réduction qui se cumule avec l'Apple store éducation. Si vous arrivez à voir la réduction via ce lien  je pense que même ceux qui ne sont pas chez la BNP pourront en profiter. Étrange...


----------



## edd72 (13 Juillet 2013)

Enfin là il s'agit d'une carte cadeau de 80 à utiliser sur l'App Store (donc pas de matériel) pas de 10% sur la commande.

Le store éducation basique (donc non AOC), c'est 6%.


----------



## Rageur (13 Juillet 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Enfin là il s'agit d'une carte cadeau de 80&#8364; à utiliser sur l'App Store (donc pas de matériel) pas de 10% sur la commande.
> 
> Le store éducation basique (donc non AOC), c'est 6%.



Les 80&#8364; sont automatiquement mis au panier par Apple dans leur opération mac for student. Mais moi j'observe bien une différence de prix quand je passe par mon lien ou par le store éducation direct...






Pas besoin d'être client BNP pour profiter de l'offre ? (je le suis)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2013)

[Attesté que «_La philosophie commence avec l'étonnement_» (Aristote) et que «_Le philosophe est un éternel étudiant_» (Heidegger), suis-je éligible sans avoir à présenter  de carte si je déclare trouver cette réduc. 'étonnante'? ]


----------

